# My Summer so far in Pictures.



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Im getting more and more serious about photography, and summer in AK ... amazing!































































































































..got a lot more but I gotta go to work


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

AMAZING!! 
Oh I want to live in that red roofed house!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. That first one. 
You are a great photographer!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, they came out large! lol 

yup, I'm pretty sure thats part of a Princess Lodge! great view. just a short detour up the road from the highway (2 lanes lol)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup, the livestock and horse are my friends'
Models used are some of my friends too


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My parents and Brother and his Fiance are going up to Alaska at the end of this month! I am so jealous!! Just to hard to take that long trip right now with a 2yr old and a 8month old.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!! You are seriously good!! I love those pictures. I can only imagine being surrounded by such beauty! 

You should make a calendar!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are great Katrina! Sure is beautiful up your way! I love the rodeo shots, you definitely caught the emotion of the moment! I am envious I'd LOVE to get to a rodeo I haven't been in years!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice photography...it should definitely be considered a Career ... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow what beautiful pictures you take!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice shots!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That is great! Love that calf so much!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. These are just stunning. You sure do have a great setting for photography!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!  

I love Alaska so much I cant even explain it, I'm really hoping to be an event photographer... got a great setting and tons of support. 
this is just a small bit, I can go out for like 20 minutes and take 900 shots, find 4 I like, then move on LOL. not very efficient.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Awesome photos!! Love that one of the calf! :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Your photography captures what you can't put into words: "What Alaska means to me."  I hope you pursue this interest and can make it into a full-time career. You are very talented, girl.

Deb Mc


----------

